# njsnowremoval pics.



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Heres some pics form the last storm and a pick of the snow blower. The one drive i included was walked on so it didnt clean nicly. Enjoy:saluteayup


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

sorry for the green barrels, werent labled right that was ment for lawnsite  :laughing:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## intimidator782 (Jan 11, 2011)

Speaking of those green barrels, what are they called and where can i get one at? Nice work by the way.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

intimidator782;1207091 said:


> Speaking of those green barrels, what are they called and where can i get one at? Nice work by the way.


They are called the carry barrel and are sold at homedepots and lescos i believe. I have a hard time finding them I got 4 right now


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

THat stack was at my local Home depot.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Am I reading that right. They are charging $90? They are half that here.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

no that was the price for the item above it. i think they are like 50.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

njsnowremoval;1207897 said:


> no that was the price for the item above it. i think they are like 50.


thats more like it they are $48 to be exact here


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

^^^ i think your right on with the 48. i almost bought a couple of These but im going to wait a wile.


----------



## intimidator782 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow i posted a special thread about this on lanwsite and got zero results. Thanks for the answers guys. Sorry about hijacking the thread.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

THats cool


----------

